# What you getting with your tax refund?(if u get one)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

So, spill the beans, what's your plans?

Just a side note, anyone who claims EIC, one of the new IRS changes, is they nearly doubled EIC to those who claim it! Pending qualitifications of course.

I usually put mine towards my cars, so they are paid off in like half the time of the loan. 

I also plan on getting a new digital camera.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

A sound system for my truck, if I can...If not, fog lights for my truck


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im gettin some springs to lower my new car, then im getting the rest of the gear to finish up switching over my cichlid tank to salt water.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

My tax refund will go towards an engagement ring :wink:, or house. Which ever I can find first.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

probably bills


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Wedding rings/passports/home improvement(it never ends!)/new motorcycle riding gear/fish stuff. In that order, HIGHLY doubt it will make it past the home improvements though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> probably bills


SAME HERE MAN :-x


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmm, either training for my horse, Bailey or touch up training for my other horse, Blackwind or both. What would be nice is a new english saddle and bridle, some more horse things I am in need of for the upcoming show season. 

I would love to redo my tank into a Princess Brichardi tank but I just switched it to a barb tank so that prob wont happen. I also get money from the stock market and a bonus too around that same time! 

If I sell one of my horses, Ill put all the money together and buy a better horse


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

New turbo for the car! If not a little to go around everywhere from bills, to the girlfriend, and FISH!


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Home improvments, stockpiling supplies for new baby that's on the way, if any left over (highly doubtful), fish tank stuff to get my 75 gal. planted tank started.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

talon4show said:


> New turbo for the car! If not a little to go around everywhere from bills, to the girlfriend, and FISH!


what kinda car?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol Talon, if g/f has her way be like this: "Girlfirend, bills, fish, turbo" LOL


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Hahahahahh you are correct! 

Level, its a 1995 Eagle Talon, All Wheel drive.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Hopefully finnish paying off my pool table, getting a new pc, or considering the weather, taking a trip to Arizona so I can go to In N Out Burger!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

talon4show said:


> Hahahahahh you are correct!
> 
> Level, its a 1995 Eagle Talon, All Wheel drive.


nice car have you done anymore modding yet


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i don't get one . If i got one I'm guessing I'd use it to pay bills and buy a new aquarium


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

GuppyArt (and whoever else) - My 95 Eagle Talon TSi ALL WHEEL DRIVE 

Not sure what happened with the first page and the pictures I had on it but theres 8 other pages ot go through.

I can add a mod list too if you like. Don't want to hijack the thread just yet...lol.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

holy crap!! how do you have any money left to screw with fish? got any old rims? my car has a five lug pattern and im looking for some 18-19's.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bills, 5 new discus, bills, food, bills.


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> holy crap!! how do you have any money left to screw with fish? got any old rims? my car has a five lug pattern and im looking for some 18-19's.


Hahah yea cash is slow now that I moved out. Nothing has been done until now since I did move. Are you serious about the rims!? I have been trying to sell the rims that are in all of those pictures because I got new ones. I was going to post it on here but didn't think anyone wanted any.

Rims:

-Konig Theory Ultra Graphite
-19 X 8
-One of the center caps need replacing because the little eblem broke off but it still works
-One of the tires needs replacing immediately but the other three could last a little while longer
-Looking to get 650 plus shipping for them










Lemme know!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

err whats a tax refund? Isnt tax refund when a tourist buys stuff in a foreign country and has the taxes refunded? sorry. lol


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hmm not crazy about that set, i was looking for something a little simpler looking. i can get some pics for what im looking for but if you dont have anything else i guess it wont do much good, those are 5 lug right? do you know if its the same pattern as a jetta? i have 5 lugs but i dont know if its a bigger or smaller pattern.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sweet ride Talon,

Ah the good ole days, i had always wanted to modify Saturn SC2 '01, i had my '95 all decked out, ice man cool air intake system, kenwood excelron component system, made that baby glow neo-blue with Streetglow, exhaust system redone, glossy red interior.......

But that was years ago, now i have two kids, and am looking at buying a new minivan incase we have a 3rd in the next couple years, lol.


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Level...I hear ya. I went with something a bit more simple but I don miss these rims. They look good on any car I have seen them on. It should fit a Jetta. Its a "universal" 5 lug with the bolt patterns 5 x 100 and 5 by 114.3. 

MalawianPro...haha I got that planned out already. When a kid comes along, I will still own and modify a turbo AWD car with four doors. Mitsubishi Evolution! Haha!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

ours will go towards the house payments


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

A new hood for my truck...:-D


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

holy canoly is that fishfreaks?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

fishfreaks! you're back!  where ya been?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

talon4show said:


> MalawianPro...haha I got that planned out already. When a kid comes along, I will still own and modify a turbo AWD car with four doors. Mitsubishi Evolution! Haha!


 its not awd, but if you want to get a 4 door to deck out, look into the jetta's, i didnt believe it either, but they are fast as crap. (i got the 1.8 turbo, but they make a couple with v6 that come stock with over 200hp) the interior on these cars are sooooo nice, mine came stock with all leather, automatic everything you can imagine, heated seats, (more airbags than bubble wrap, if safety is an issue) and if you still dont believe me, go test drive one.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> tax refunds are for oldsters ;-)


hahahaha youll understand one day you little... haha, when you get a big one, its like your own private birthday, get all kinds of cool stuff with a nice 2000$ refund. =)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> holy canoly is that fishfreaks?


MWWAAHAAAHHAA :evil:


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Yea level I hear ya. Very nice cars those Jettas are!


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

credit card bills and student loans.


----------

